# Problème installation Yosemite Sur asus Rog G75VX



## tommynico (9 Juin 2015)

Bonjour a vous,

Voilà un collègue ma fournis une clef usb bootable avec Mac Os X Yosemite dessus, il a réussi a l'installer sur son pc portable sans trop de problème, moi en revanche je n'y arrive absolument pas, je m'explique : 

J'ai désactiver VT-d dans le bios, désactiver le fast launch pour activer le Launch CSM et Essayer avec ou sans l'option Launch PXE opRom.

Je fais booter la clef jusque la pas de soucis ( boot par clover ), je clique sur l'icone yosemite, un écran noir arrive puis la pomme et la barre de chargement et après plus rien la barre reste vide, aucun travail sur le disque dur et ma souris s’éteint.
J'ai essayer avec -x sans succès npci=0x2000 idem
Avec le mode verboze, je vois que ça charge les fichiers et que au bout d'un moment ça plante tout simplement...

J'ai rechercher partout mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution, quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci a vous


----------



## oeufmollet (10 Juin 2015)

Cherche sur Google un truc genre "hackintosh asus rog G75", j'avais trouvé comme ça un tutorial complet pour le mien (G74).
En gros faut d'abord booter sur la clé pour pouvoir l'installer, et modifier des fichiers pour pouvoir ensuite booter sur le osx (je suis volontairement flou pour pas risquer de raconter de conneries, désolé)
En tout cas, ce que j'ai pu voir sur le net, c'est que les Rog font partie des classiques pour faire un hackintosh portable, pas mal de composants intéressants


----------



## tonrain (10 Juin 2015)

Ensuite ncpi=0x2000 c'est pour Lion, pour Yosemite, il vaut mieux utiliser ncpi=0x3000.

Peux-tu poster ce qui s'affiche à l'écran quand tu mets l'option -v ?
Essaie avec les options suivantes aussi : nv_disable=1 dart=0 -no-zp


----------



## tommynico (11 Juin 2015)

Merci de vos réponse je n avais pas penser taper ca sur Google pourtant j'en ai taper des trucs... J'ai trouvé un Tuto sur Mavericks je verrai bien.


kignon a dit:


> Ensuite ncpi=0x2000 c'est pour Lion, pour Yosemite, il vaut mieux utiliser ncpi=0x3000.
> 
> Peux-tu poster ce qui s'affiche à l'écran quand tu mets l'option -v ?
> Essaie avec les options suivantes aussi : nv_disable=1 dart=0 -no-zp



J essai ca demain merci


----------



## tommynico (11 Juin 2015)

Je viens d'essayer avec la commande : -x -v nv_disable=1 dart=0 -no-zp Voilà ce que ça donne


----------



## tonrain (12 Juin 2015)

Hmm, je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'est cette erreur, il va falloir demander à des gens plus qualifiés que moi...


----------



## polyzargone (16 Juin 2015)

Remet npci=0x2000

Contrairement à ce qui a été dit, ce n'est pas que pour Lion, les deux sont des boot-flags "universels" et ils servent à activer l'initialisation des périphériques PCI. Ça peut marcher avec npci=0x2000 ou npci=0x3000, ça dépend de la carte mère/carte graphique. Et chez Asus, c'est généralement npci=0x2000. Il faut essayer les deux (pas en même temps bien sûr).


----------



## giselent45 (23 Juin 2015)

Merci pour votre reponse. C'est tres utile pour moi.


----------

